# Sno-Tek 24 project, New power plant



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Recently got a Sno-Tek with a dead engine Model 920402 so not too old and in really good shape minus the engine, But today picked up a LCT 254CC from a Husqvarna and it uses the same mounting holes and shaft location so it is a drop in replacement. Not to mention it also has a coil so a headlight is getting added also. Do I NEED all this, UMMM NO but I'm thinking I want to keep this one as a backup machine and WANT all the extras. Will add pics and update as I go.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well got home from work, Went into the garage and froze my acorns off, BUT I got the engine swapped out, Perfect drop on replacement with the Husqvarna 254CC engine, Only thing I had to order was the throttle knob and the fuel shutoff, The shutoff knob was cracked on the old engine so couldnt use it. I still need to do a little tuning and rejetting to get rid of the minor pulsing I see so many of these having but still running strong. When it warms up a little I will be putting the Tach on it to make sure it's running a good rpm, Did a compression test on the engine yesterday and got around 170 ish a few times just to confirm, Waiting on a rectifier to add the other light I have when I put one on my girls blower they came as a set so now I have a place for the other one, I'm pretty sure the tires on my Ariens 1027 takes the same diameter rims so I will be pulling the old tires off the rims rust welded to the old axle and putting them on a spare set of rims that fit the SnoTek so a nice set of Xtrac though with a larger overall diameter but I think will make this a better machine for traction.


----------



## iambryan (May 21, 2015)

thanks for this info ~ i recently bought a new sno-tek same model if anything goes wonky i'll look to re-powering it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Dauntae...I've got a 40 by 46 work area in my shop with 11.5 ft ceilings and heat it with just a 20 lb propane tank and a 45000 BTU Coleman heater clamped on the top. It lasts three days ( my work day is kind of short sometimes though) and I set the heater pointing at my project and me and it works well. It costs me too much to use the big Reznor on the ceiling.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Cranman your making me jealous LOL But anywho Still waiting for the parts to come in, Throttle knob, New fuel shutoff knob and decided to just get a new scraper, Could have just machined this one a little shorter but opted to just get new as I have a few extra $$ for the moment. Took it out today to move some of this heavy snow and did good up until it started to clog a little so impeller kit will be added. Still have not gotten to the tires yet but it has the original that work ok so no rush there, I DO however have to put the new belts on the Ariens (the 1027LE)as they started to squeal in that storm. It's got a double belt too but still has the old belts as I figured I would use them up before I put the new ones on. Well time for the new ones LOL. Any how here are a few pics just after I took it for a run. Still have to put the belt cover back on. (Yup I got lazy)

HMMM A Ariens label with a big H on the engine









The biggest difference from the old engine is the muffler cover sticks out a little. I think it's a Husqvarna thing because my brothers Husqvarna 208cc has the same cover.









This thing is going to almost be a Compact 24 after I add the tires, I think the ones I have are the same as the new compact has. I like this little beastie.









and last and the favorite, The engine tag hehe more power LOL


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Very cool!!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well onto the next step, The tires, I have read the x-trak tires in 6" where a bear to mount and dismount................. HOLY CRUD they where NOT kidding LOL But managed to get them off the rims, First one wasn't too bad but the second is the ne on the long axle that will NOT come off, So I couldn't put it on the tire machine but struggled for about a hour and finally got it off the rim. As for the spare rims, NOT as narrow as I had thought. And the spacer is too long so the hole lines up with the air at the end of the shaft LOL So tomorrow I will bring them into work and trim about 1 inch off, I will be heading out to the garage to measure it. Unfortunately I will not be able to use the inner hole to lock the wheels as the tires will definitely rub so will be using the outer holes and the wheels will stay locked, Light machine so not an issue. Will make another axle but wait until sprig as I want to use this machine this winter, Keep the 1027 tucked away until the big snow comes and use this one for the lighter snowfall or to be used by my woman if she is here when it snows. Just don't let her know that's the plan LOL. Now I need to decide before I mount the tires, Should I paint the rims HMMMM

My nice 15" tires with a 6" rim









the rims that are getting 1" shorter tomorrow at lunch time, Also have new valve stems and bead sealer so hopefully it all works out tomorrow.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

looking good Dauntae! Keep us updated!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

will do, And to think this all started because I had a 136cc 24" version of this for sale and had some snow so tried it out, I was actually really impressed with how easy it was to handle and how well it threw the snow even with the small engine. Sold that for $250 and found this one the next day so went to get it planning to keep it for the backup, But think I'll be using this for all but the heavy snow then pull out the beast LOL


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> will do, And to think this all started because I had a 136cc 24" version of this for sale and had some snow so tried it out, I was actually really impressed with how easy it was to handle and how well it through the snow even with the small engine. Sold that for $250 and found this one the next day so went to get it planning to keep it for the backup, But think I'll be using this for all but the heavy snow then pull out the beast LOL


Nice job D


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well did a little modding on the rims and may bring them back to trim a little more off as It looks like the tires will clear, Not by much but just enough. For now I have them on the outside hole so either I trim a little more off or make spacers but nonetheless I am this much closer. Unfortunately one of the tires is leaking a little and not sure where the leak is but that will be another day. Anyhow here is a Sno Tek with 15" tires, I like it personally.And one thing that really stands out is with the 15" the tractor is perfectly level as it was angled up slightly with the smaller tires.









And feel good I got both tires going the right direction LOL


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

The fuel knob. It must not like staying on those LCT engines. Mine went MIA during a session. Found it 2 days later as the snow melted


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Was missing when I got the engine but DO have the replacement for it on my desk, Still waiting for the throttle knob to come in too.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice work.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well today was a little warmer so got the spacers made for the wheels, Tire leak fixed (bead wasn't seated well so pumped it up and all is good holding air) Adjusted the speed, SO easy on this, Pull a cotter pin. adjust it on the threads and put the cotter pin back in and a nice slow forward speed in first for the EOD with 15" tires. Greased up the gears and shifter and now it's ready for snow. AH recieved the throttle control knob also, This engine idles so smoothly. Really liking this machine.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

236


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Lol I like that, My brother actually has a Husqvarna st224 with a 208cc and wants to steal this engine, Just got the parts in today to wire up the headlight, not sure if I will add a on/off switch but it will get the LED light bar and still debating on heated grips, The engine is wired for a blower that had both so may do it but not sure on the grips just yet.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

looks good D


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well I have all the final toys to add, Heated ebay grips came in, Headlight is all wired and ready to add on and all the wiring is done with a nice harness to tie it all together, Only thing I need to really do is solder a new plug on the wire coming from the engine as I hate spade connectors for that but have some nice higher quality 2 pole plugs that will be used there. Will attempt to get it installed tomorrow and will get some pics.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If you need a simple way to cut the axel shaft, here's the way I did it


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have been debating just putting the tires on the original rims actually, The pin hoes are a little smaller on the rims I am using and have shims in the axle holes, After the winter I also will be making a new axle slightly longer to fit the tires in the correct pin holes so I will be switching back to the original rims then if not now. It's fun being a machinist, I also have cutoff wheels like that but a laith is so much faster but more of a pain having to wait until I get to work to do it.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

As usual things came up and didn't get to start on the add ons when planned but did get the light installed and the new scraper installed and shoes adjusted to go with it. This time I get a little flickering but very hard to notice but may add the capacitors at some point. I do like the way this 5 LED mini light bar looks on this machine though, I like it better than the ariens compact light that uses the same dash panel but that is personal preference. Anyhow the mandatory pics LOL

Looked for a nice 2 pole plug but had no luck and didnt feel like waiting to order so spade connectors it is. Notice the zip tie trick I used to hold the wire behind the bolt, I was proud of that one LOL










Nice clean looking mount, Was going to drill a second hole for the wire and use a grommet but the spacing on the edges where a perfect fit and doesn't look too bad having the wire go through.










still need to trim the zip ties but may pick up some black ones just to make it look a little better when I get the grips installed. It's a pretty bright light and only dims slightly when put to idle. Measured 14v at full rpm and 10 at idle and the light is rated from 10-30V so all is good.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

**** nice job!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

See what happens when I get bored LOL OH I figured out the issue with the original engine too, That will be running looking for a blower soon, IF I can figure out how to get all the covers back on LOL


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well got most of the heated grips installed, have it all wired up and they work well. Low seems a little not so warm enough but hi warms up really well but not too much to hold but can def feel it (without the grips anyway) Next I have to tie up the wires and get a 1/2 drill because my drill only holds up to a 3/8, I figure that one out but can't mount the switch until then, Need to get some grip glue too but they work YAY so almost done with this and ready for snow..... Now HOW can I make it snow HMMMMM

My messy wires needing to be wrapped and tied under the dash.










and the heating pads that will have the gripps over them when I get the glue or my girlfriends hairspray LOL It works great, been using it on the dirt bikes for years and works well.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

nice work ! if you do, or plan to do much of this wiring with mounted switches etc, i suggest you need a set of step drill bits.....they are a wonderful addition to any tool box and not expensive.

https://www.harborfreight.com/3-pie...oated-high-speed-steel-step-drills-91616.html


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

AH step drills umm YUP had a set and seem to have disappeared, So I borrowed one from work and wouldnt you know it the silly thing went from 13/32 to 9/16 skipped right over the 1/2 I needed LOL Will see if I can borrow the right one tomorrow until I get a new set.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

well Got the step drill (The right size one that is) and mounted up the switch, Still need to zip tie up some wires but a bit too chilly for that ATM, Will do over the weekend at some point. Also would like to give it a good wash but that may happen in the spring LOL So I'll use a dirty blower this winter LOL.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well I have the blower pretty much done and today I received the new flywheel for the what I thought was a locked up engine, But no the starter ring was broke binding up the flywheel. I also found one with a stator for a good price, So I amazed myself and WOW No extra parts LOL

Stator installed, Good thing I had metric screws on hand.









And all put back together, Pulls nice and smooth and electric start works great also. Now I need to get it outside when it's daylight to fuel it and see if it runs.


----------



## greekguy (Feb 24, 2021)

new to this forum. I've been researching on how I can install LED lights on my Ariens Sno Tek 24, and found that I don't have a stator. until I found this forum. can you share what kind/type of stator you used to install, and if you had to do anything special to install?


----------



## Peet (Dec 21, 2020)

greekguy said:


> new to this forum. I've been researching on how I can install LED lights on my Ariens Sno Tek 24, and found that I don't have a stator. until I found this forum. can you share what kind/type of stator you used to install, and if you had to do anything special to install?


did you figure out how to do it? I have a 24 as well and would like to add a light


----------

